# beef brisket recipe



## jjamesbarnes (Oct 16, 2004)

does anyone have a good recipe for smoking a brisket? from rubs, meat prep to cooking temps and times.

jeff


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

*Brisket*

Jeff
I use equal parts of Garlic powder, cayenne pepper, salt, black pepper, cumin, onion salt, and meat tenderizer for a dry rub. If possible I will rub my briskets and refrigerate overnight. For my basting sauce I melt two sticks of butter add a chopped onion, the rest of my dry rub, and a can of beer.(never cook with a beer you wouldn't drink.) After the basting is done and most of the liquid is used up I add a couple of bottles of kraft original bbq sauce to the pan and heat and mix well. TRhis makes a pretty sauce so if you have little ones or someone that does not like spicy you can cut down on the cayenne and black pepper.
I smoke my brisket for about two and a half hours while basting and turning regularly. I add my BBQ sauce to my basting pan and liberally coat my brisket with sauce and wrap tightly in heavy duty foil. I leave the brisket on the pit about two and a half to three more hours. You do not have to turn the meat during this time. I cook at about 250 to 300 degrees through out the whole process.


----------



## gitthenet (Jul 1, 2004)

Look at some web sites on smoking brisket. There are several ways to do it. Example:
http://www.bbqmaster.net/bbq/barbecue-brisket-smoked.html


----------



## Blu (Dec 3, 2004)

I like to use GrubRub, it is sold at Academy and HEB. First I rub it down and place the brisket in a clean white 10 gallon trash bag. Pour about 4 cups of dill pickle juice to break the meat down. Put in fridge over night. It works. Slow smoke it. Believe me, it won't taste like pickles. The juice will make it more tender than just the rub alone. The Rub just gives it flavor.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

how many pickles you got to eat to get 4 cups of juice? haha


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Aprox. 1 and 4 beers


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Low and slow baby, find or create a rub you like and alot of beer. Rub the brisket the night before. Now grab your brisket and beer, head to the pit. Put the brisket fat side up and cook at 150-180 degeers for 20-24 hours. If you choose or make a good rub there is absolutely no reason to use BBQ sauce, if you can master the cooking process and the rub youll see what I mean(we havent used BBQ sauce in years on brisket). I hpoe this helps a little, and same method on ribs but cut the time down to 3-5 hours (Darrell and Rosie and Jason know)..........later,Dave


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brisket*

Brisket

Here is the way I do it and have won several cook offs this way.

Adolphs meat tenderizer, salt, black pepper, cayenne pepper, granulated garlic, and low and slow about 200 to 250 degrees at least 18 hours. Wrap the brisket after about 12 to 15 hours in foil and then cook up to 300 350 degrees the remaining time. Will be moist and tender and you can cut it with a plastic fork. When you put brisket on pit put fat side up and used untrimmed brisket. Leave the brisket alone until you get ready to wrap it. dont be opening the pit doors and looking. Good luck

Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Another note on brisket

Never use bar b que sauce on brisket. You use it only if your brisket is not done correct. Yankees put brisket in the oven and put bar b que sauce on it and call it bar b que. The difference in bar b que and cooking with wood is that you must drink beer while cooking to call it bar b que.

Charlie


----------



## thefishingmusician (May 26, 2004)

I second Charlie for the most part. I've cooked lots of briskets in many different ways and have settled on a couple of things.

1. Low and slow is EXACTLY right. I usually cook about 15 hours (so I can do it in a day) at about 200-225. Try as hard as you can to keep it in that mix. You will not need to baste the brisket as it will self bast with the fat side UP. After about 8 hours, double wrap the brisket in Heavy Duty foil and let it set for the remaining time. You should have a solid 3/4" to 1" smoke right on the meat when you cut into it. I haven't seen much of a difference in the meat texture when smoking between 13 and 18 hours. Some prefer 7-8 but if you take the time, it will pay off!!!

2. I've tried it both ways and rubbing you meat the night before doesn't change anything (just looked at what I just wrote, I mean the brisket  ). I alway take my brisket and rub it down with Wostishire sauce (just to make the rub stick good) and then add the dry rub. I use 1:1 Coarse Black Pepper and Garlic Powder. You can season with other peppers if you want but the SMOKE is the main flavor you're looking for so I don't like to mask it any. Trust me, I've done 20 briskets at a time some marinated for a day and some not and you CANNOT TELL THE DIFFERENCE. I am a strong believer in this. I don't put any liquid in my rub either. I have an opinion about this too that mostly involves guy sitting around drinking and just pouring beer on their BBQ for the heck of it. Personally, I don't think it makes a difference and would rather drink it anyway. Again, SMOKE is the flavor you want.

3. Trust your thermometer (sp?). Just as Charlie said, don't be opening up your pit every 30 minutes. Let it sit in there and smoke. Each time you open it, you're letting out your smoke and consequently letting out the flavor.

4. I typically use mesquite wood. Lots of smoke, burns long and hot and is pretty easy to find in West Texas. Hickory and Pecan are good too, I'm just partial to Mesquite. I agree about the oven. BBQ isn't BBQ unless you have a wood fire and smoke.

The thing about brisket is that many people don't pay attention to the details. The take them off early, or let them get too hot for extended periods of time, don't wrap them (which dries them out). I've simplified it as much as possible and it works Great. Trust your fire and your watch and follow these instructions and you will become VERY popular around your friends/family 

TFM


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

TFM

Your rite on man. Im with you put them on the pit and leave them alone no beer, no turning, no liquid marinade, just season them and put them on the pit. Get to bar b queing.

Charlie


----------

